# Der Plansee wird (nordseitig) legal befahrbar, aber...



## alleyoop (10. Mai 2018)

... zu einem hohen Preis.

Bisher schlängelte sich der sogenannte Zwieselbergweg als ziemlich einfach zu fahrender, aber wunderschöner Singletrail in vielen Kurven und leichtem Auf und Ab zwischen Seespitze und Seewinkel oberhalb des Nordufers entlang.
Das Befahren mit dem Bike war natürlich nicht legal, wie halt üblich hier in Tirol, aber mehr oder weniger toleriert und ohne Probleme möglich, da fast überall genug Platz für ein gefahrloses aneinander Vorbeikommen vorhanden war, selbst bei entgegenkommenden Radlern.
Der Weg in dieser Form ist nun Geschichte. An seine Stelle tritt eine, sich noch den ganzen Sommer über im Bau befindliche und final 3,5m breit werdende Forstautobahn - in den Augen der Verantwortlichen dann also als ein adäquater "MTB" Weg.
Der Blickwinkel der Planer ist klar, unter anderem geht es auch um Aufforstung, natürlich aber auch um eine Befahrbarmachung für radelnde "Nicht-Mountainbiker", und trotzdem betrübt die fehlende Einsicht (oder das fehlende Interesse daran), was einen Weg interessant, schön und mit Freude befahrbar macht für die Fraktion der Stollenfreunde.

Rest in Peace, Zwieselbergweg, es waren schöne Jahrzehnte mit dir. 


Hier noch ein Link zu einem alten Zeitungsartikel, welcher diese Verschlimmbesserung im Vorfeld angekündigt hatte: https://www.meinbezirk.at/reutte/lokales/zwieselbergweg-wird-ausgebaut-d2242503.html


----------



## Lenka K. (12. Mai 2018)

Zitat aus dem Artikel: "Einen schönen Wander- und Radweg zu schaffen ist ein Ziel des Wegprojektes". Das glauben doch die Verantwortlichen selber nicht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alleyoop (12. Mai 2018)

Servus. Ich denke sehr wohl, dass die werten Tourismusverantwortlichen das selbst glauben. Zur Untermauerung meiner Vermutung gibts hier noch das passende MTB-Imagevideo der Region. Man beachte nicht nur den Inhalt, sondern auch und vor allem die Kommentarspalte, in der auf einen etwas sarkastischen, aber den Nagel auf den Kopf treffenden, Kommentar eingegangen wird.






Somit dürfte ziemlich klar werden, dass sich die Vorstellung, was Mountainbiken ist, bzw. zu sein hat, in den verantwortlichen Köpfen seit Beginn der Neunzigerjahre nicht weiterentwickelt hat, sehr schade. Auf die Idee, entsprechende Radfahrer in die Planung von Infrastrukturprojekten einzubinden, ist auf jeden Fall noch keiner gekommen.


----------



## andiarbeit (12. Mai 2018)

Die Tiroler verkaufen Land und Leute, da hat sich seit der Piefke Saga nix geändert  


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Mai 2018)

Ich hab's noch hier verlinkt.


----------



## Pintie (14. Mai 2018)

war vor 2 wochen dort... hab auch blöd geschaut. 
schaut übel aus

von oben ...


----------



## alleyoop (15. Mai 2018)

Pintie schrieb:


> war vor 2 wochen dort... hab auch blöd geschaut.
> schaut übel aus ....



Jop. Auf dem "Weg" stehen schwere Dreiachs-LKW, Bagger und was man sonst noch so zum Pfade "biketauglich" machen braucht. Genau das selbe Gerät, mit dem man sonst Bundesstraßen baut. Habs leider nicht aus der Nähe fotografiert, oder gottseidank. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das festhalten will, darum hier noch zwei Bilder aus besseren Zeiten, wirds so jetzt nicht wieder geben:


----------



## MC² (15. Mai 2018)

Die Ösis habens raus, ab in die Schweiz, oder Frankreich, oder Italien, oder ....!


----------



## Lenka K. (15. Mai 2018)

alleyoop schrieb:


> zwei Bilder aus besseren Zeiten




Ist eigentlich überall das gleiche. Jedes Frühjahr fürchte ich, wo über den Winter wieder entweder der Forst gewütet und Pfade in Schlammlöcher verwandelt hat, oder aber gleich eine neue Forstautobahn entstanden ist/entsteht.

Die BY-Tirol-BY-Runde mit dem Zwieselbergweg stand auf meiner Projektliste, jetzt hab' ich zu lange gewartet ... Hauptsache, die Biker werden als die Obernaturfrevler dargestellt! Nicht nur im Bikerfeindland Österreich, sondern auch in ziemlich biketolerantem Bayern .


----------



## alleyoop (15. Mai 2018)

MC² schrieb:


> Die Ösis habens raus, ab in die Schweiz, oder Frankreich, oder Italien, oder ....!



Da ist durchaus was wahres drann, sag ich als Österreicher. Ergänzend muss ich aber dazusagen, dass es in erster Linie deutsche, und zwar so gut wie ausschließlich deutsche Touristen sind, die hier keine Gelegenheit auslassen, Radfahrer im Wald anzupflaumen - wohlwissend, dass das Biken hier, im Gegensatz zu Deutschland, nicht erlaubt ist.
Deren Stimme wird in den Tourismusbüros gehört und darauf wird eingegangen, was dann zu obigen Ergebnissen massiv beiträgt. Ich sage, die Kombination aus Ösi-Touristiker und Flachlandtiroler-Tourist ist die unheilvolle Kombination, die den inländischen, wie ausländischen Mountainbikern das Leben hier schwer macht.



Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich überall das gleiche. Jedes Frühjahr fürchte ich, wo über den Winter wieder entweder der Forst gewütet und Pfade in Schlammlöcher verwandelt hat, oder aber gleich eine neue Forstautobahn entstanden ist/entsteht.
> 
> Die BY-Tirol-BY-Runde mit dem Zwieselbergweg stand auf meiner Projektliste, jetzt hab' ich zu lange gewartet ... Hauptsache, die Biker werden als die Obernaturfrevler dargestellt! Nicht nur im Bikerfeindland Österreich, sondern auch in ziemlich biketolerantem Bayern .



Es gibt durchaus noch Alternativen für diese Route, welche ich hier aber aus verständlichen Gründen nicht nenne, bekannt sind die sowieso. Mittlerweile werden diese aber auch schon sehr stark von der für diese Gelände absolut ungeeignet ausgestatteten Pedelec-Trekkingrad Fraktion frequentiert. Letztens gezählt: 11 Mountainbiker, 18 E-Biker, unter letzteren sechs oder sieben ohne Mountainbike, großteils ohne Helm und dafür mit sichtlicher Heidenangt vor ein paar Wurzeln. Aber ich schweife ab und grundsätzlich habe ich auch nix gegen die E-Biker zu sagen. Zu hoffen ist nur, dass dieses Klientel zukünftig die neue Waldautobahn nützt und nicht auch noch für eine "Verbesserung" der noch unangetasteten Wege sorgen lässt.


----------



## hardtails (16. Mai 2018)

ich finde es gut 
endlich ein weg auf dem ich ungefährlich mit meinem gemieteten ebike zur hütte fahren kann
da kann ich dann 5 Weizen saufen, hab ja Sport gemacht, dazu noch jeweils ein Schnaps und natürlich ein ordentliches Essen
Und danach kann ich im halbdnkeln zurückballern da der Weg nicht so anspruchsvoll ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (16. Mai 2018)

alleyoop schrieb:


> dieses Klientel


Ich glaube auch, dass die E-Biker mittlerweile die grössere Gefahr für unseren Sport sind als irgendwelche besitzergreifende Wanderer.

Dazu ein Zitat:






Copyright @stuntzi


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Mai 2018)

alleyoop schrieb:


> Ergänzend muss ich aber dazusagen, dass es in erster Linie deutsche, und zwar so gut wie ausschließlich deutsche Touristen sind, die hier keine Gelegenheit auslassen, Radfahrer im Wald anzupflaumen - wohlwissend, dass das Biken hier, im Gegensatz zu Deutschland, nicht erlaubt ist.
> Deren Stimme wird in den Tourismusbüros gehört und darauf wird eingegangen, was dann zu obigen Ergebnissen massiv beiträgt. Ich sage, die Kombination aus Ösi-Touristiker und Flachlandtiroler-Tourist ist die unheilvolle Kombination, die den inländischen, wie ausländischen Mountainbikern das Leben hier schwer macht.



Da ist bestimmt was dran, hab's mal selber in Südtirol erlebt. Allerdings sind nicht primär die "Piefkes" an der Bikemisere in Österreich schuld, sondern die Jagd- und Forstlobby, die auch anderen, naturverbundenen Sportlern das Leben schwer macht (Tourengeher, Kletterer). Dass sich daran auch mit politischem Engagement der Biker eher nichts ändern wird, wurde kürzlich eindrücklich in BaWü bewiesen .


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Mai 2018)

Die deutschen Flachlandtiroler maulen auch hier im oberbayrischen Voralpenland die Biker an und erklären den Einheimischen, was da ein Radweg ist und was nicht.  
Schade um den schönen Weg am Plansee, vermutlich auch noch mit EU-Subventionen gebaut. Sowas gibt es aber auch in Südtirol, die bleiben von solchen "Verbesserungen" auch nicht überall verschont.


----------



## McNulty (16. Mai 2018)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> deutschen Flachlandtiroler


Toleranz überall: Also ich wurde erst kürzlich beim friedlichen Biketragen (in DE) von einem ... angeschissen - vom Dialekt würde ich sagen er war...

Ich denke es wäre besser, sich selbst vom Kästchen-Denken zurückzuhalten.
Rein statitisch ist es natürlich auch Quatsch: Weil man ja nur von wenigen angesprochen wird und von vielen nicht.
Mit der selben Argumentation könnte man behaupten dass alle Oktopusse sehr gut sind beim Vorhersagen von Fußballergebnissen.

Die Gedanken sind frei und jeder kann seine Meinung artikulieren - aber muss man seine eigenen (Vor-)Urteile immer gleich anderen mitteilen? - wir sind ja nicht bei Facebook.

Also wer war jetzt hier schon schuld - alle hier im Thread erwähnt:  die werten *Tourismusverantwortlichen,* die *Tiroler*, die *Ösis*, *deutsche Touristen,* die *E-Biker, deutschen Flachlandtiroler* - merkt ihr was?   

PS: Schade um den Weg, schön für die Nicht-MTB-Radler


----------



## Pintie (16. Mai 2018)

McNulty schrieb:


> PS: Schade um den Weg, schön für die Nicht-MTB-Radler



als ob Wanderer den Weg jetzt schöner finden.

Die einzigen die profitieren sind die Förster und Baumpflücker.

Und das ist nicht nur am Plansee so. Die letzten Jahre wurden wirklich viele Trails in breite 4m Autobahnen umgewandelt. leider


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Mai 2018)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> vermutlich auch noch mit EU-Subventionen


Und wie schon erwähnt, höchstwahrscheinlich auch noch mit unserem Geld. Genau wie die Landschaftsmassaker am Sudelfeld, Brauneck und am Spitzingsee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alleyoop (17. Mai 2018)

McNulty schrieb:


> Toleranz überall: Also ich wurde erst kürzlich beim friedlichen Biketragen (in DE) von einem ... angeschissen - vom Dialekt würde ich sagen er war...
> 
> Ich denke es wäre besser, sich selbst vom Kästchen-Denken zurückzuhalten.
> Rein statitisch ist es natürlich auch Quatsch: Weil man ja nur von wenigen angesprochen wird und von vielen nicht.
> ...



Nein, man muss hierbei überhaupt nicht ojektiv sein und darf auch gerne mal pauschalisieren. Es geht hier um Eindrücke und nicht um in Stein gemeißelte Wahrheiten, sowas ist immer maximal subjektiv. Wir sind hier in einem Fahrradforum, also ist wohl auch mit Beiträgen aus der Sicht der Radfahrer zu rechnen. Nix für ungut, aber du musst hier nicht moralisieren, den freundlichen Umgang und Austausch mit deinen "Kästchen" üben die meisten von uns im Real Life bestimmt zur Genüge.  

Grüße und schönen Abend!


----------



## McNulty (17. Mai 2018)

alleyoop schrieb:


> nicht ojektiv sein und darf auch gerne mal pauschalisieren



Echt -alles klar...
Dann mal los: Irgendwelche XC-Fahrer denen nichts besseres einfällt als über Wanderhighways zu krachen sind der Grund und selber schuld an/für Wegverbreiterungen und sollten hinterher nicht rumwimmern - mihmihmihmih

Besser? - Du hast recht - pauschaliseren führt zu spannenderen Diskussionen


----------



## alleyoop (17. Mai 2018)

Du bist der Einzige, der hier provoziert und rumstichelt, und nebenbei noch gar nichts zum Thema beigetragen hat. Aber mach ruhig, wenns dich glücklich macht. Einer muss ja immer reingrätschen.


----------



## bobo2606 (17. Mai 2018)

alleyoop schrieb:


> ....nebenbei noch gar nichts zum Thema beigetragen hat.....



Äääääh.........., und was würdest du dir unter einem konstruktiven Beitrag so vorstellen.......? Ich mein speziell bei diesem Thema....


----------



## alleyoop (17. Mai 2018)

Du hast also auch keine Meinung dazu? Ist registriert. Viel Spaß beim weitertrollen, ich muss jetzt ein Fahrrad zusammenbauen.


----------



## cschaeff (17. Mai 2018)

alleyoop schrieb:


> Du hast also auch keine Meinung dazu? Ist registriert. Viel Spaß beim weitertrollen, ich muss jetzt ein Fahrrad zusammenbauen.



ist auch besser für deinen Blutdruck...


----------



## Lenka K. (17. Mai 2018)

McNulty schrieb:


> merkt ihr was?


Ja, ich hab' gemerkt, das da einer Toleranz predigt, aber gerne anderen vorschreibt, wie sie sich auch in einigermassen privatem Rahmen zu äussern haben.

Wäre es hier um Beschimpfungen oder ähnliches gegangen, warum nicht, aber die Diskussion verlief sehr zivilisiert, bis da einer den Oberlehrer spielen musste.

Also wir beruhigen uns jetzt alle wieder, stellen fest, dass @McNulty ein grosszügiger Mensch ist, der sich auch für andere freuen kann (die (E)-Radler, die jetzt eine Alternative zu der Planseestrasse haben werden) und kehren wieder zum Thema zurück.


----------



## cschaeff (17. Mai 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab' gemerkt, das da einer Toleranz predigt, aber gerne anderen vorschreibt, wie sie sich auch in einigermassen privatem Rahmen zu äussern haben.


Wo ist da der Widerspruch?
Wer Toleranz predigt, muss Intoleranz kritisieren. Für mich so weit schlüssig.

Aber schad ist´s auf jeden Fall um den Weg...


----------



## McNulty (17. Mai 2018)

Nicht von mir sondern von so'nem anderen Troll:
_"Es gibt keine Freiheit ohne gegenseitiges Verständnis."_

Ich bin Freerider...


----------



## Deleted 87379 (19. Mai 2018)

Ich bin den Weg noch nie gefahren, aber ich finde es auch schade, dass die Wege immer öfter zu Forstwegen ausgebaut werden. Erst letzte Woche bin ich am Wuidsautrail im Ebersberger Forst unterwegs gewesen und auch dieser wird immer mehr zur Forststraße. 

Es lässt sich halt nicht vermeiden, dass es so ist. Wir müssen es fast akzeptieren. Die Wege, die der "alte Moser" beschrieben hat, gibt es nicht mehr. Ich schwelge in Erinnerung wenn ich solche Bikeführer durchblättere. Oder wenn ich den Peter Dinter "die 50 schönsten Biketrails " im Karwendel, Rofan und Mangfallgebirge studiere, weiß ich wie es früher einmal war. 

Vor Jahren habe ich mal gesagt, wenn im Sommer auch so viele in den Bergen unterwegs sind, wie im Winter, dann mag ich nicht mehr. Mittlerweile haben sehr viele entdeckt, dass es in den Bergen schöner ist, als in Grichenland, Süditalien oder Spanien. 

Nun müssen wir uns jetzt die Berge teilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Mai 2018)

McNulty schrieb:


> Toleranz überall: Also ich wurde erst kürzlich beim friedlichen Biketragen (in DE) von einem ... angeschissen - vom Dialekt würde ich sagen er war...
> 
> Ich denke es wäre besser, sich selbst vom Kästchen-Denken zurückzuhalten.
> Rein statitisch ist es natürlich auch Quatsch: Weil man ja nur von wenigen angesprochen wird und von vielen nicht.
> ...



Lieber McNulty, ich hab hier kein Vorurteil mitgeteilt von meinem (von Dir kritisierten) Kästchendenken, sondern einfach eine Erfahrung, die ich gemacht habe, zum Besten gegeben. Ich wurde bisher noch nie von einem Einheimischen beim Befahren eines Trails / Weges angemault, sondern immer von Auswärtigen etc., wie man unschwer am Dialekt erkennen konnte. 
Wenn man hier schon seine Erfahrungen / Erlebnisse nicht mehr mitteilen darf, ohne eine Grundsatzmoraldiskussion vom Zaun zu brechen, die im Übrigen nichts zum eigentlichen Thema beiträgt, muss man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn´s im Forum immer stiller wird und die Leute zu facebook etc. abwandern, was ich persönlich sehr schade finde.

So, genug davon, zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (6. November 2018)

Oh schad. Den Weg mocht ich eigentlich recht gern. Hatte auch nicht das Gefuehl das sich irgendeiner davon gestoert gefuehlt hat...


----------



## alleyoop (24. November 2018)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Lieber McNulty, ich hab hier kein Vorurteil mitgeteilt von meinem (von Dir kritisierten) Kästchendenken, sondern einfach eine Erfahrung, die ich gemacht habe, zum Besten gegeben. Ich wurde bisher noch nie von einem Einheimischen beim Befahren eines Trails / Weges angemault, sondern immer von Auswärtigen etc., wie man unschwer am Dialekt erkennen konnte.
> Wenn man hier schon seine Erfahrungen / Erlebnisse nicht mehr mitteilen darf, ohne eine Grundsatzmoraldiskussion vom Zaun zu brechen, die im Übrigen nichts zum eigentlichen Thema beiträgt, muss man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn´s im Forum immer stiller wird und die Leute zu facebook etc. abwandern, was ich persönlich sehr schade finde.
> 
> So, genug davon, zurück zum Thema.




Danggee! Die wolligen Latinos aus deinem Avatar ham mer hier zufällig auch im Garten! 





GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Oh schad. Den Weg mocht ich eigentlich recht gern. Hatte auch nicht das Gefuehl das sich irgendeiner davon gestoert gefuehlt hat...



Über zwei Jahrzehnte lang dort die selbe Erfahrung gemacht, wirklich schade drum!


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. September 2020)

Ohman ich wollte eigentlich mal wieder dort hin, hab aber vergessen dass ich beim letzten Mal dort schon die Vorbereitungen gesehen habe. Es war echt ein schöner Singletrail, halt nicht wirlich viel bergab, aber nette Sichtu und spaßig. Er war an einigen Stellen halt erodiert und das hat man jetzt wohl zum Anlass genommen eine Autobahn zu bauen. Am Nordufer wurde ja auch was gebaut.

Das ist echt schlimm im Alpenraum. Überall Baustellen, breitere Straßen etc.

Wurde der alte Weg, der ja direkter am Ufer zu laufen schien zerstört oder ist der Streckenverlauf gleich?


----------

